# Old case 420B backhoe???



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi all kinda new to the forum. I recently purchased this old case Backhoe not knowing nothing about it for $500 I hauled it home. fresh fuel a battery and it started right up runs great. I added 5 gallons of hydraulic oil loader and backhoe all work good. My problem is the shuttle kicks out of forward gear I pulled the cap off and the gear teeth are rounded a bit but not enough to keep it from holding in gear. 90 to 95 % of the gear looks fine it just acts like its not in-gauging enough. I didn't see any adjustment is there something I am missing? This is the old style with a clutch. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Kenny,

The shuttle handle is splined into the lever that actuates the shifting fork. These splines become worn allowing a lot of slop in the shift lever, causing incomplete engagement of the gears. 

The attached parts diagram is for a Case 430 tractor, hopefully same as your 420B. See item #9 on the attached parts diagram (a 1/8" X 1" roll pin). These can break, and they can wear.

It is easier to take the cover off to replace that roll pin. Just be sure the shifting forks are in the notches to catch the shifting levers.


----------



## Kenny McAlister (Nov 13, 2020)

Big T thanks for the brake down. I know what I did is not right but it seems to be working. I trimmed the spacer it would be #20 in your brake down now it goes right into foreword and seems to work great.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice unit, I have a 320, but it's not as complete as yours, and it has a John deere Hoe on the back.









You should add your tractor to the registry!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There's always more than one way to skin a cat!!!


----------

